# Popping like popcorn; and crazy amounts of energy!



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new and just thought i'd get everyone's opinion. 

I'm a first time hedgie owner, i have a little sir, his names Emmett, he's about 4-4 1/2 months old. he was bought at a pet store, and when we first got him, we found out he had an upper respiratory infection.. all that's gone now, and he's incredible social. He loves being around us, being held etc. He normally likes being pet, and will fall asleep on our lap, to the point he stretches his little arms and legs out (which is sooo cute) But just these past few days, he's had crazy amounts of energy!! We'll take him out at night (when we normally do) and he goes crazy, runs, hops, and pops everywhere! He climbs everything, and doesn't calm down (it's like he's just thrilled, even when i say his name..(then he stares at me and hops on over)) is this normal? He doesn't hiss, of even puff up, his spines are down, and it's only been the past few days. I know a lot of people say i should be happy i have a energetic hedgie, but i just want to know if his behaviour changing is normal? 
and sleep talking? - my hedgie makes nose when he sleeps, and runs, do they sleep talk? 

Sorry for the essay everyone, just trying to figure Emmett out. lol 

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My first thought is, do you have a wheel for him to run in at night? Hedgies run miles and miles in a night and if he doesnt' have one he may not be getting enough excerise.


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes he has a wheel, it's a good size one to, 12' plastic.. He runs on it all night long, not only do i hear him, but i clean it every morning. (and i just bought one off this site as well.. I like the bucket wheels a bit more, ones with pee drains worry me he'll cut his feet)
I read somewhere it could be something to do with diet? But his food is well monitored. We give him "Chicken soup for the cats soul" a few meal-worms and make sure he gets plenty of veggies. 
any feed back is appreciated tho, so thank-you for your time


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

That's pretty nutty. But he sounds like a happy guy! I think as long as he isn't showing any signs of stress and he's just enjoying himself, there's no problem with it. That's my view anyway


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

With such a drastic sudden change I would wonder if maybe he has an ingrown quill or a quill poking him. Check his body over really good for that sometimes if a hedgie is being irritated by a quill or hurting they will become spastic. Also check his nails to make sure they aren't too long curling around into his paw.


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

I never thought of the ingrown quill. I'll check for that thanks! If i find one, is it normally something that just last a little while, or do i have to do something about it? As for his little toes, Emmett's nails get done every 6 weeks at the Vets (i'm to afraid of getting close to his quick) and they do a really good job. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Depends on how bad the ingrown quill is if its bad a vet might have to get it out. If its just a quill poking him though that's not deep in you can probably manipulate it in a way that it will come out.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe he's just a happy little guy!


----------

